# Hoomin had us on WEBCAM>>>



## nicolevins (Dec 8, 2009)

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/the-bunny-show1

Hoomin had us on that. She sayz she will have us on it everyday! I was blocking Jenni on it!! Someone said hello to me in the chats 


Love Oreo


----------



## lillyen10 (Dec 12, 2009)

wat did she put woo on fow???????????????????????:?


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 13, 2009)

She sayz she wants to show uz off ? Don no wat zit meanz butz she sayz we cutez!


----------



## hartleybun (Dec 28, 2009)

you is now film stars - make sure dat your hoomins gives you lotsa carrots. we does not got webcam cos our hoomin is a tecknical muppet

luv roxy and hartleybun


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 28, 2009)

Hoomin alwayz gives us carrots! she sayz they is good for me

Your hoomin probably tinks itz hard! Our hoomin did when she 1st did its!

Oreo


----------



## hartleybun (Dec 29, 2009)

nicolevins wrote:


> Hoomin alwayz gives us carrots! she sayz they is good for me
> 
> Your hoomin probably tinks itz hard! Our hoomin did when she 1st did its!
> 
> Oreo



you is not knowing our hoomin!


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 29, 2009)

hehe!


----------



## jcl_24 (Mar 29, 2010)

The human knows you are cute and wants other people to have the chance to see you too.

Don't shy away from any camera.

Ebony x


----------



## lionheadhope (May 4, 2010)

you_paw_ ting i would hate dat! my homen is funny she talkes to me is a goey voice like'ohh ur bootful' 'would woo want some carrots warrots' it is annoying!:happyrabbit::apollo::rabbithop:bunny18:bunny19:anotherbun:headflick:


----------



## nicolevins (May 4, 2010)

lionheadhope wrote:


> youÂ _paw_ ting i would hate dat! my homen is funny she talkes to me is a goey voice like'ohh ur bootful' 'would woo want some carrots warrots' it is annoying!:happyrabbit::apollo::rabbithop:bunny18:bunny19:anotherbun:headflick:



our hoomin dus that too :grumpy


----------



## sparney (May 8, 2010)

i saw myself when my mummy was chatting once, she put me by the pc then i saw myself. geez i dont look gd when i have had a face fulla food


----------



## himmiechick (Jun 15, 2010)

Actually carrots aren't good for us bananas are better!:X


----------



## himmiechick (Jun 15, 2010)

What did you say!! Marshal GET off the internet!!!!


----------



## himmiechick (Jun 15, 2010)

OH! Looks like I got IN TROUBLE with my WIFE BYE BYE!!! MARSHY IS OUT!!!:coolness:


----------



## himmiechick (Jun 15, 2010)

Carrots are one of the best foods ever for us!! MARSHY+LILY


----------



## himmiechick (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorry about that!=[ LILY


----------

